# Attempt to kill kernel (mandrake)



## HPB (28. November 2003)

großes Problem:
Mein Mandrake Linux (Server) bringt beim hochfahren nach dem Mounten der Laufwerke die Fehlermeldung
"KERNEL PANIK:  Attempt to kill init!"

AUf dem Server liegen wichtige Daten und er muß morgen früh wieder in betrieb sein! Was kann ich machen, um das System wieder zum Laufen zu bringen?

Danke für die Hilfe im Vorhaus!


----------



## JohannesR (29. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HPB _
> *großes Problem:
> Mein Mandrake Linux (Server) bringt beim hochfahren nach dem Mounten der Laufwerke die Fehlermeldung
> "KERNEL PANIK:  Attempt to kill init!"
> ...




Öhm, ich würde sagen, dass du dir einen neuen Kernel kompilieren solltest... Am besten du bootest ihn von CD, lädst dir die aktuellen Kernelsourcen und bastelst dir deinen eigenen, neuen Kernel. Alternativ kannst du dir ja auch einen vorkompilierten Kernel herunterladen und benutzen.


----------



## HPB (29. November 2003)

*nähere infos bitte*

bin nicht so linux erfahren.
Wie installiere ich einen neuen kernel?
(Das einfachste wäre wohl nen vorkompilierten K. zu verwenden, oder?)
Dann boote ich von CD und dann...?

Danke für die Hilfe,
PETER


----------



## JohannesR (29. November 2003)

*Re: nähere infos bitte*



> _Original geschrieben von HPB _
> *bin nicht so linux erfahren.
> Wie installiere ich einen neuen kernel?
> (Das einfachste wäre wohl nen vorkompilierten K. zu verwenden, oder?)
> ...



Ich habe leider keien Ahnung wie das ganze bei Mandrake aussieht, aber vermutlich wirst Du irgendwo eine rescue-option finden, die wählst Du aus. Dann wirst du (irgendwie) an eine root-shell kommen. Dann musst du dir, irgendwie (Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung wie), die Mandrake-Kernel-Binaries laden & installieren, deinen Bootstraploader aktualisieren (grub oder lilo), rebooten und hoffen, dass alles klappt.


----------



## HPB (29. November 2003)

*Kernel Speicherort ?*

Suche vergeblich den Kernel Speicherort. Will einen neuen installieren.
In allen Anleitungen die das www zu bieten hatte, ist beschrieben, dass der Kernel unter /usr/src/linux2.x.x zu finden wäre.
Bei mir gibt es unteer  /usr/src/ nur das Verzeichnis RPM.

Wo finde ich den Kernel. Kennt jemand ne gute Anleitung, wie man bei Mandrake nen neuen Kernel installiert?

PETER


----------



## Daniel Toplak (29. November 2003)

Also ich weiß zwar nicht , wie das unter Mandrake aussieht, ich kenn das nur unter SuSE, aber so große Unterschiede wird es da nicht geben.
Also zunächst lädst du dir mal die Kernelsourcen runter (z.B. ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pu/linux/kernel/ und dann jenach Version)
Das Paket (bz2) entpakst du nach /usr/src
Dann solltest du den bestehenden (falls vorhanden) Link entfernen und einen neuen erstellen:
# rm /usr/src/linux
# ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.4.22 /usr/src/linux (abhängig von der Version des Kernels, hier ein 2.4.22)

Dann wechselst du in das Verzeichnis:
# cd /user/src/linux
und konfigurierst den neuen Kernel
# make menuconfig
hier die entsprechenden module in den Kernel einbauen ( je nach Hardware, da kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen)

Dann erstellst du den Kernel und seine Module:
# make dep
# make clean
# make bzImage
# make modules
# make modules_install
wenn das alles fehlerfrei druchcompiliert ist, dann hast du ein neues Kernelimage unter /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/ das Teil heißt bzImage
diese Image kopierst du noch nach /boot (den alten aber nicht überschreiben, sonst ist der futsch.
Dann richtest du noch deinen Bootloader ein, daß er den neuen Kernel booten soll, dabei am besten einen neuen Eintrag erstellen, daß der alte Kernel auch noch ggf. gebootet werden kann. (jenach dem in Grub oder Lilo)
Dann einfach booten und beten 

Gruß Homer


----------



## HPB (30. November 2003)

*Problem gelöst !*

. 
Hatte mir auch schon einige Erklärungen im www angeschaut. Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

